# J16 for a flats skiff ?



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

It will work but will be very difficult to pole especially in any wind. The boat will not track all that well


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

lucky ron said:


> I'm working on a limited budget around $8k , wanting a later model BMTand wondering about a carolina skiff J16 with large forward casting
> deck, rear deck with live well, tiller, possibly jack plate and trolling motor. Bare bones open skiff configurartion. I know they are wet and
> uncomfortable in a chop as is a jon boat, tailfishers and 15Tpathfinders but unlike the tailfisher or pathfinder15T the price point is more reasonable, yes i
> know nice 15T's are available for $8-10k but they are mostly 15 years old or so. I plan to use mainly in the IRL and ML areas...would like opinions, disadvantages ?
> ...


I have a j16. Here's a link to my reply to a similar question a while back.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/poling-a-carolina-skiff-j14-or-j16.31555/#post-263546
Where are you located? I think there are better options available in Florida, but CS are widely available all over. If you understand and accept the limitations of the hull it is a really good low cost option.
Also, how and where do you usually fish? What exactly are you looking to do with the boat. More info will help us help you better.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

My brother is running a j16 for a 30hp on it, he's extended the gunnels and aft casting deck. It can be a bitch to pole in the wind but nothing too bad.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The hull slap is enough to drive you crazy, unless you paid extra for a JV16 or 17.

I would look into something like this 1st . 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/wcm-boatworks-2015-14er-anyone-seen-heard-of-this.31778/


----------



## wadeleebenton (Apr 8, 2009)

D. C. Ward said:


> My brother is running a j16 for a 30hp on it, he's extended the gunnels and aft casting deck. It can be a bitch to pole in the wind but nothing too bad.


Do you mind trying to upload the picture of your brothers boat? Cant quite picture the extended gunnels?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like to see it too!
Would almost have to be a 2 x 8 or something!


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

wadeleebenton said:


> Do you mind trying to upload the picture of your brothers boat? Cant quite picture the extended gunnels?


I've only got a side view picture of it, I'm out of town working but I'm heading back to the beach in the next couple days I'll snap one and upload it


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/KyTXnep

I got him to snap a picture of it real quick I'll get some better ones when I get back in town if you. Want


----------



## lucky ron (Aug 25, 2015)

D. C. Ward said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/KyTXnep
> 
> I got him to snap a picture of it real quick I'll get some better ones when I get back in town if you. Want


yes, thanks i would like to see some pictures.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

This is my J16. As the other posters have said it is not smooth or dry, but it has gotten me everywhere I want to go and never missed a beat. Poling it isn't the easiest thing in the world, but it is doable without too much ice cream headache. The way I have it setup, I can run with the bullet above the bottom of the hull and not blow out the prop because of the 12" transom offset, Bob's low water pickup, and Power Tech cupped prop. I have a little over $10k in this boat and have been very pleased with it.

I will be selling it soon since I have been saving my pennies I can now afford something a little bigger. If you're interested PM me and I'll send you all the details of the mods I have done to my J-16


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rick D said:


> This is my J16. As the other posters have said it is not smooth or dry, but it has gotten me everywhere I want to go and never missed a beat. Poling it isn't the easiest thing in the world, but it is doable without too much ice cream headache. The way I have it setup, I can run with the bullet above the bottom of the hull and not blow out the prop because of the 12" transom offset, Bob's low water pickup, and Power Tech cupped prop. I have a little over $10k in this boat and have been very pleased with it.
> 
> I will be selling it soon since I have been saving my pennies I can now afford something a little bigger. If you're interested PM me and I'll send you all the details of the mods I have done to my J-16


That is the best looking j16 I've seen. Very cool. Have you ever tried poling from the bow? I find it actually poles great from up front.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks PT448,
My buddies and I spent about a year designing and building it. We tried to check every box from reinforcing the transom by glassing in knees to figuring out how to stack 3 jack plates to get the right amount of lift on the motor. We even fit 3 batteries and a charger inside the console to power the (24 volt) trolling motor and engine.

Yes I have. It is definitely easier to pole from the bow. Still not as easy as the "big boy" flats skiffs, but for around $10k this thing is awesome!!! There's almost nothing I can't do that the guys who pay $50k for their boats can do. Yes, It's wet, bumpy, and has a fair amount of hull slap, but it has always gotten me to my spots, caught me fish, and always gotten me home.


----------

